# Update on neighbors cat



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

So last night her owner took off and he hasn't been home since, leaving her to wander around the neighborhood by herself....doubt after 24 hours, she even had food left in the garage he has her in, if she even had food at all. I checked on her at 3:00am and she was running way down the street.

Anyways, I brought her in for a little while last night and then today, when I came home, she came up to my door crying, so, I let her in again. I finally got a hold of the lady who wanted her and she asked me if I was willing to take the cat to the vet and she'd pay for everything, even the gas. So, I grabbed her and she, right now is at the vet, scheduled for spay tomorrow morning and getting treated for fleas and worms and tested for feline leukemia. The lady is willing to pick her up when she's ready to leave the vet and keep her, but, I'm still worried about my neighbor pointing the finger at me, beings I'm the one he knows, cares about her and was taking care of her, but, I also don't want to place her back in a home where she was clearly being neglected. Medically he wasn't taking care of her needs letting her have worms and not getting that taken care of, having fleas, leaving her by herself for 2 nights now and not feeding her properly...she weighed in at 6 pounds, which the vet said was underweight, which could be due to the worms or fleas, lack of food or all the above. I want what's best for her, but, my stomache is in knots worrying about getting in trouble, or making an enemy and having problems when I just moved in here 10 months ago and moved due to neighbors last year. Plus my landlord lives 3 apartments away and if the neighbor suspects it's me and calls the cops, I may get in trouble with him, so, I don't know what to do.

I don't understand the laws anyways....woman here almost got in trouble for feeding a feral colony, but, someone that neglects their cat gets away with it and has more rights then the poor cat.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I am SO happy to read your post. Congratulations, you did the right thing! This is great news. :wink

-Your neighbor already dislikes you. So who cares. He's an idiot anyway.
-He was away for more than 24 hours. The cat just got lost. Play dumb, do the "where is your cat? You left her alone for two days?!?!" act and that's it. I know you can succeed on that. Don't be nervous.
-And the most important thing, NOBODY can blame you about anything, did you feed the cat sometimes? yes. Did you offer him to take her to a vet? yes. Did you let her inside for a couple hours? Yes. But you DID NOT take the cat and you are very, very sorry that after all your effort, now the cat is gone for good, probably dead somewhere.

You see? sounds great. You can do it. Please don't take the cat back to that man. All the effort would have been in vain; she'll go back to fleas and worms and pregnancy and hunger. And this time she might die on the road for real. This is the time to end this nightmare.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

I think you are doing the right thing. Laws dont protect animals the way they should. If it was a child that had not been fed and left outside wandering what would you do?, to me it's the same. People say omg it's just a cat, well to me my cats are my children. They dont have a voice and they need someone to stand up for them and do the right thing. Much hugs for you.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

He still hasn't come home, been gone 2 nights and going on 2 days now and it just blows my mind how he can go away like that and know his cat is always wandering around. I mean, after 2 days of, we all know, not having someone lined up to come check on her, she, I'm sure, ran out of what food, if any, he had out for her. As cold as it's been, who knows if he even had any water out for her, if it froze and he wants her??? WHY??? I just can NOT understand why....he treats her so bad and don't deserve her and she is just the sweetest cat and all she wants is a warm, loving indoor home. When I had her in, well, my son has a heated mattress pad and she was in heaven laying in bed with him sleeping. I know the lady who's taking her doesn't want to give her back if she don't have to and as of now, he hasn't even been home to realize she's gone. I'm about to check on her right now, she was scheduled for spay today and I want to make sure she was picked up and is doing okay.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I really wouldn't stress out or worry about him. If he does show up and point the finger.... /shrug "Did you lock her in? I hope she didn't get hit by a car!" and that's the end of the conversation. You didn't lie... Did he lock her in? YOu would hope she didn't get hit by a car. 

Don't make excuses or hem or haw. Just express your concern that she is gone and hope that she's ok. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Congrats, I also think you did the right thing. Although he's technically the owner, he's forfeited those rights the moment he started to neglect her well-being and especially after disappearing for 2 nights/2days.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

KariyaReyleesMom said:


> He still hasn't come home, been gone 2 nights and going on 2 days now and it just blows my mind how he can go away like that and know his cat is always wandering around.


You see!! He just doesn't give a ****!!! Just do what Krissy says, don't give any excuses, YOU ask him: "What? you left her for 2 days?" and that's the end of the story.

I'm so happy for the little girl, this is so cool! I hope she's doing great at the vet


----------



## WhisperingWind56 (Oct 12, 2011)

Unless he has documentation that the cat is his, he can't prove it one way or another, even if he does call the cops. I agree with the others -- You did the right thing. And frankly, I doubt he'll do much more than notice that she's gone. If he even notices that!

We took in a cat that the owners neglected, but sadly by the time we got her, she had a cancer on her nose, and could not be saved. I had already decided that I would fight him tooth and nail for that cat. We made the last few months of her life very happy, and I blame him for the neglect that prevented a quick diagnosis of the cancer. We tried to have the cancer removed, but it ate into her nasal cavity, and we had to make the tough decision. For the record, he never came looking for her.


----------



## catinthemirror (Jun 28, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in here and say that I really admire what you've done. I agree with everyone here - you have definitely done the right thing. I'm sure by now you're tired of hearing this but the guy who had this cat before is a complete jerk! You did right by the cat when no one else would, and I can only imagine how grateful she must be for that. 

Even if he DOES come up to you and accuse you of taking his cat, he has absolutely no proof. Act innocent and never ever admit to anything. He does not have a leg to stand on, and there's no reason you should ever have to bring the cat back to him. Most likely he won't even care that his cat has disappeared but even if he does there are SO MANY things that can happen to a cat left alone outdoors. He has no proof of anything different.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Yay! good for you! She's going to be so happy! (and if he's been gone for 2 days, there is NO way he can point a finger at you, just deny deny deny and ignore him!)


----------



## SpitFyRRe (Nov 18, 2011)

You did the right thing, that is exactly what I would have done, neighbor being upset with me and all. If he asked, I would tell him that Animal Control must have picked his cat up as it was roaming the streets for days because you haven't seen it since the day after he left. 

He sounds like a class act and should not be a pet owner.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, he came home today around 2:00 and I was home for about 20 minutes before I left to pick my son up from school, then came right back home and was home again until 5:00 and went to my parents until 9:00 and during the time he was home, I didn't notice him outside looking for her, or calling for her, nor did he, or has he come over asking me about her....don't mean he won't, he may just think right now, that she's still wandering around the neighborhood and will be back tomorrow or so, if, I don't hear from him within a week, I would more then likely think he either resigned to she took off, or he don't care. I'm hoping I don't hear from him at all and it just blows over in a week or so.

As for the cat, she had her surgery for spay this afternoon and it went well and she is still at the vet for one more night. I talked to the lady who is paying for all this and her sister actually made her call the vet today and get the cat microchipped, because she said they weren't giving her back. So, the decision has already been made that she will stay with her new owner. She also said, that she will have paperwork when she picks her up tomorrow showing clear neglect from my neighbor and she will have the proof that the cat is hers if it's ever needed. I can guarantee he has NO proof, he's never had her at the vets....poor cat had to go around with worms and fleas ontop of no love and a warm home and now she'll have that. Also the cat was treated for her worms and fleas and I'm happy to say tested negative for feline luekemia.

As for him, playing dumb will definitely be what I do and if he does call the cops, I'm just going to be like, I have NO idea where she is, haven't seen her. Don't think theres anyway he can prove it was me....I was careful when I took her out to my car, made sure noone was outside and hid her in a bag until I got down my street and I would think if anyone had seen anything, someone would of said something, or told him by now.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Do what I did.....*

I cat-nap Blackie because his owners never fed him, and he used to go my house hungry and thirsty all the time. He was always outside, and would spent hours, and days at my house and they never looked for him. Therefore, when I moved I took Blackie with me because I knew he would of have died there. I am glad I did because he is mommy's boy lol. Not to mention that it took us 3 days to move, and my other neighbor said that when he saw us leaving in the u-haul truck he was running behind it thinking that we had left him behind .....So forget that neglectful owner, and give that kitty a loving home. Pretend you don't know what happened to the cat...


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Awe, glad you rescued him as well and that's sad to think about him running behind the u-haul. 

As for "his" cat, I did what I thought was best for her....from taking care of her and Jackson the past two months, I certainly fell in love and got attached to both of them....they both mean the world to me and I just couldn't stand to see either of them outside freezing, not being loved, not getting attention, only when I gave it to them, when they were both already abandoned by previous owners and both were sweet, amazing cats, despite the treatment they've had in the past....therefore they both deserved great homes which I made sure they both got. 

I'm still worried of course, probably will be for a few days to a week, until I feel sure he's moved on, but, I know I did the right thing for her and I will never regret giving an amazing, sweet cat the home she deserves and a 2nd chance and in her case a 3rd chance to see that there is someone out there that will give her the love she needs and deserves.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

*Moe Moe*

So, Moe was picked up from the vet today and is at her new home resting. I will be calling to check on her again Monday.

As for the neighbor, he was home all day today and so was I and he didn't once come over to ask me if I seen her or had her, but, somehow I'm still nervous, even though it is unusual for Moe to be missing for even one day, she never went any further then his yard or mine, I'm still wondering if he just thinks she's out and about and will come back, or maybe he does think I have her and will let her back out. I'm just hoping he don't start putting up flyers and going around the neighborhood asking if anyone has seen her. I mean, noone will have seen her, she's in a totally different part of town and only I and her new owners know where she is. It just blows my mind that, he in all reality, hasn't see her since Wednesday, beings he was gone Wednesday and Thursday night and as far as I can see, hasn't even looked for her, or asked anyone about her. 

I hope the knots in my stomache and the stress and worry go away soon. It's causing me to not sleep and not eat and just be completely on edge. I know I did the right thing for her and I will never regret my decision to make sure she has the life she deserves and I certainly do NOT plan on giving her back. I just hope sometime soon, my jitters calm down and go away.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

You did the right thing, from your description of this guy I don't thing he'll come to you and ask about the cat but if he does play dumb and turn the tables on him.
You left your cat to fend for itself for 2 days and now your asking me where it is, it probably ran off and found itself a new home with someone who cares.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

The only reason I am so worried is because the lady who took her had tried to get her about a month ago when she took in all of Moe's kittens because he was going to dump them at the pound and he snatched her right up and was all like, no, I'm keeping her, she stays and he wouldn't put her back down until the lady left. But, I could never understand why he wanted her, he told me from day one, that he had and has never let her in his house, as far as I seen, he never petted her or paid attention to her. When I did get to go in his garage, back when she had the kittens, he had maybe a handful or two of food thrown on a dirty table, not in a bowl, a dirty table and I don't recall seeing water out. I went over there repeatedly to try and get him to get her spayed and to take better care of her, to no avail and then, he finally decided to stop talking to me all together.

I figured he'd be over today for sure, because he is normally back and forth from his house to his next door neighbors on Saturdays and Sundays and Moe is normally around when he is, so, I thought for sure he'd finally notice she wasn't around.

Yes, I will definitely play dumb, if he asks me if I have her, I was going to say, no, why? And if he said because I haven't seen her and she comes over here alot, then I was going to say, well, I haven't seen her in days, I thought maybe you let her inside the house because of how cold it's been lately and I won't be lying when I say, no, nor will I be lying if I say I haven't seen her in days and that maybe she got scared due to him being gone and ran off and someone saw her and took her in.


----------



## ptomas (Aug 22, 2011)

you did the right thing. things will work out fine.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

KariyaReyleesMom said:


> I hope the knots in my stomache and the stress and worry go away soon. It's causing me to not sleep and not eat and just be completely on edge. I know I did the right thing for her and I will never regret my decision to make sure she has the life she deserves and I certainly do NOT plan on giving her back. I just hope sometime soon, my jitters calm down and go away.


They will in no time! atback Just try and be calmed. You're hurting yourself by being so nervous. I understand you completely, but hey, worst case scenario he goes to your place asking nonsense, but you have all the act rehearsed in your head don't you? 
And IF that happens, that will be the end of it, you tell him WHAT? YOU LOST HER? and that's it. 

Just think of the wonderful person you are, and the opportunity you have given to this kitty. She'll have a happy, normal life now! Deep breaths and say to yourself_ I did the right thing!_ and you have all our support here.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks and I will definitely try and calm down, I'm making myself a wreck over the situation. 

Haha, yes, I have definitely been going over and over in my head what to say if he does show up on my doorstep....I figured if he hasn't by a week, then he probably won't and I'm hoping by Thanksgiving, I can enjoy the day with my family and not still be a nervous wreck over it and enjoy the fact that the two cats that I love with all my heart finally have good, indoor homes. Moe right now is in a cage with a heated blanket at her new home.....she's only in the cage due to just being spayed yesterday and the lady has Moe's kittens.....yes, she got attached to them and decided to keep them and she has a few other cats, so she don't want her to get her stitches ripped, plus she wants Moe to just rest and take it easy for a few days...she said once she's recovered fully, she will gradually re-introuduce her to her kittens and hopefully be able to put her with them.

And yes, that would be good to say, I mean, I definitely have to show concern that she's missing, beings he does know how much I cared about her. I did hide the litter pan and litter, don't want any traces that I had her in my apartment at all. Still debating on the food, he knew I fed her outside and so, I mean if he sees I just bought food, it'll show that I planned on continuing to feed her, so why would I make her disappear if I just bought her food? 

And thanks for all the support!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You're way overthinking this. From the sound of him i doubt he'll even care if she's gone. 

If he does come asking you don't NEED to prove anything. In fact don't bother answering the door. There is not as much drama here as your building in your head. Just enjoy your holidays and forget that joker.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha, I probably am, but, it's hard not to worry when I live across the street from him, sure don't want an enemy for a neighbor again and I'm just concerned because she's been here for about 3 months now and hasn't run away once, so, he's going to wonder why all the sudden she has now and then with me being the one who was always trying to talk to him, or taking care of her....well, yeah, that's why I'm worried.

Anyways, nothing can be done now, the lady who took her said she will not give her back and that's why she had her microchipped when she got spayed.

I'm not so much worried about getting in trouble, beings theres no way for him to prove anything, nor will she be found in my home, I'm more worried about him giving me problems because he may get it in his head that is was me. I know I may be worried for nothing, but, well, I got in trouble a few years back for finding homes for two dogs that ended up in my yard...neither had tags and I held them for a few days, noone came forward looking for them and I couldn't keep them because I had three dogs of my own at the time, so, I found them homes and no sooner did that then saw signs up for them, so, I immediately got them back, but, I still got in trouble...so every since then I've been careful about other animals....as for Moe, I did what I could to give him a chance to take care of her right, I dealt with seeing her sad and suffering for almost 3 months. I dealt with stress myself and my son was always upset worrying about her and I just couldn't take it anymore and when the talking didn't work and then when he would no longer talk to me about it, I didn't see any other choice but to step in and help her. Otherwise my son would continue to have trouble sleeping and we both would of continued to worry about her and I was also afraid something really bad might happen to her, she's extremely friendly and she could end up being friendly with the wrong person and I hate to even think something like that could of happened to her, or to see her hit by a car, freezing, or something else. I love her and I feel like she was as much mine as she was his, if not more....yeah, he let her come in and out of his garage in a window busted out of the door, but, I didn't just feed her, I worried about her well being, something he clearly didn't, right along with her medical needs and proper food and to me, if she was content with him, she would of stayed with him and not always coming to my house and wanting in and then wanting to stay in. I rehomed Jackson because I wanted him to have a good home, so, I just had to do the same for Moe....it was something I knew I wouldn't feel right about if I didn't.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Well done for doing a good deed for the kitty. I'm sure the love is felt which is why kitty kept coming back to you, cos you helped every time, with food, water, etc.

Don't beat yourself up about getting into trouble and what not. You gave the kitty a chance for a new and good life, instead of leaving it with your irresponsible neighbour. It was the right thing to do.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

It's been 4 days since Moe was rehomed and so far I haven't heard from her owner, nor have I even seen him outside. Now my next door neighbor did ask me about her today and I just said I hadn't seen her since Wednesday when she was running down the street and that he had been gone, so maybe she ran away or animal control picked her up and she was all like, I don't think animal control picked her up because she was a cat and not a dog and I shrugged and said, I don't know, maybe someone called because they were concerned about her or took her in, I have no idea.

I did call and check on Moe today and she's doing good.....the lady still has her in two huge dog cages she has hooked together to let her recouperate some more and has her in the same room with her kittens. She said at first they hissed at each other but now Moe acts like she wants to play with them, that she'll reach her paw out of the cage at them. She said she has been really good about using the litter pan and is a really sweet cat. She also said tomorrow she was going to let her out of the cage for a little while and see how she does. She is going to be taking her in soon with the kittens to get their shots. She said she seems to be content and is adjusting well there, so, that takes alot of weight off.....now if I can get through a few more days of him not asking, I think I'll be alot better.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, it looks like things are going to turn out fine. Glad a huge weight has been lifted off your shoulders. I still think you did the right thing.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

So far, yes, it appears that way....I'll feel better once a week or so goes by and I definitely feel better that the cat has the life she deserves finally.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad to hear it's all going well. Don't be worrying, you did a good thing!


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, today when I got home from picking my son up from school, my neighbors buddy was outside and while I was opening my door, he yelled hey something, I couldn't catch if he yelled my name or what, but, I ignored him and went in my apartment.....now I wish I would of found out if it was me he wanted and what he wanted because it's been putting back in worry mode.....thinking maybe he was going to question me about Moe.


----------



## 6cats2dogs2kids (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree with everyone that you did the right thing. If he ever asks, just say you haven't seen her. I just hope he doesn't get another one from somewhere.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

I know I did do the right thing by her, she deserved a loving, safe forever home for once.....poor cat was already dumped off here because she was pregnant, had 5 kittens, that I searched and searched until I found them all homes, then he goes and neglects her, don't get her fixed, lets her have fleas and worms, don't feed her right and makes her stay in a cold garage and gives her absolutely NO attention when that's all she wanted and I certainly hope he don't get another one either, he's the type that shouldn't have any pets.

I'm just a worrywart, always have been, lol, so, I'm constantly worrying that him, or his buddy next door to him are going to just "know" it was me that made her "dissapear" and then end up having major enemies living across the street from me.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

As far as making enemys with your neighbor I really hope you don't have problems. When we first moved in to our new house (last summer) we had one neighbor who complained none stop about our dogs. Because of her we had to get rid of ryder :'( ryder was my first dog(he's twelve) and we had to send him back to live with my dad who lives hundreds of miles away. Luckily the mean neighbor moved away and later on I found out that she just hated dogs in general and called the cops on a different neighbor. she told the cops that she abandoned her house and left her dog locked up in the back yard. Which is all an utter lie. I'm very glad she moved away so I don't have to deal with her complaints anymore.


----------



## Squeakist (Nov 3, 2011)

This is one lucky kitty to have you care and protect her. Well done for rescuing her, she's gonna love her new home. This man is an idiot and shouldn't be aloud pets of any kind.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

kittbassgirl: That's my biggest fear. I moved in here last January, so, it hasn't even been a year yet, due to problems with my old neighbors, so, I sure don't want to deal with that again and he's good friends with the guy next door to him, so, I don't need two sets of neighbors mad at me, but, I also couldn't stand by anymore and watch this cat suffer and beg for a warm loving home when I had that lined up for her. Him and his friend are real class acts, set around and drink and party all day long, exspecially when the weather is warm....their always outside and have a ton of people over, playing horseshoes, playing pool in his garage and drinking, start first thing in the morning and make a day of it and his friend also don't like cats and told me he use to kick her to get her away from him and I remember one time I was outside and saw her go in his friends house and a few seconds later, I heard him screaming and she came running right back out....so, I just had to get her out of that situation.

I bet you are glad she moved away, I was told he was suppose to be moving, but, so far have seen no signs of that and then I was told that he wouldn't be moving for a while, so, who knows, that could be years knowing my luck, wish he'd move now honestly and take his friend with him. 

Squeakist: Thanks and I do love and care about Moe, alot....that's why I had to make the right decision for her sake and he really shouldn't be aloud any pets of any kind and I hope he never gets anymore.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

I HATE seeing people abuse their animals! When I was a kid I lived next door to some ppl who... were very spoiled, had very spoiled kids, and went through pets like they were candy. Five dogs, two rabbits (plus seven babies resulting from the two rabbits, all died prematurely), two birds, and two cats. They kept getting these baby animals for their two girls and when the fun wore off the animals got neglected. The dad used to kick the dogs, it was horrible when I saw him kick a lil jack russell puppy! Horrible! Two of their dogs died when they were puppies because they let them run loose and they got hit by cars, they got rid of two of them, one of the two they got rid of had a brother whom they kept on a chain for the rest of his life :'( Their cats they loooved until they got bored and stopped feeding them and the kittys became wild. Mickey and Sugar were such great kitty's! It was heartbreaking!

As far as your neighbor goes just ignore him and his nasty friends and chances are they won't bother you. And yeah play dumb about the kitty!


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

I hate it to and omg, that sounds like a friend of mine...she gets all these kittens and puppies and when they grow up, she dumps the cats near farms, on the side of the road and takes the dogs to a pound, or, she'll shove the cats, together in a cage. I remember going over there one time and her two cats were in a little cage, had no food or water in there, no bed and their litter pan was just filled and I was like, how can you keep them like that? But yet, she lets her wild dog rule the house, she jumps all over people, trys to set in their laps and she is so not a lap dog and treats her cats horrible. I lived with her one time and one of her many cats that she dumped out, she gave her a bath one time and held her head under the water while she did until I stopped her. She also had this big dog and conned her mom into buying her a chihuahua puppy if she took him to the pound, when she already dumped one chihuahua at the pound for having accidents in the house....which by the way was HER fault, because, she NEVER lets her dogs out and I mean NEVER....the whole time I lived with her, about 6 months, she seriously didn't let her dogs out once, but yet expected them not to go in her house. I mean, they have to go somewhere. She also has pet rats and one of her rats got a tumor and next thing I knew, she took that one outside and let it loose. Not a rat person, but, still....it was use to being taken care of and was sick and just gets tossed out the door.

Well, so far the actual "owner" of Moe hasn't said anything[hope he don't]and I'm not sure if his buddy was talking to me a few days ago or not, I ignored him and yes, I will definitely play dumb if it comes to that.


----------

